# Thermostat wire for gas fireplace



## Outbacker (Oct 24, 2007)

My gas fireplace has a switch on the side of it to turn it on and off. What I want to do is run a wire from it to a programmable thermostat. I have 2 questions for this: What type (size) of wire do I need, and how do I connect it to the fireplace to replace the switch? Do I just connect it to the 2 wires that the current switch is attached to, or does it come off the burner unit itself?

Thanks.


----------



## glennjanie (Oct 25, 2007)

Yes, the thermostat is simply a switch which closes on demand for heat. Use thermostat wire which is 18 0r 20gague. Connect to the same wires. The programable t-stat may complicate things some.
Glenn


----------



## Outbacker (Oct 25, 2007)

That is great, thank you. I am assuming that the thermostat for gas fireplaces run on battery power as there is no external power supply for them? Thanks again.


----------



## glennjanie (Oct 27, 2007)

Actually, Outbacker they are powered by a 'thermopile' which is similar to a thermocouple only the thermopile can generate a few milivolts. It doesn't take much to click the gas valve in. You are very welcome.
Glenn


----------



## cabinetsetc (Nov 3, 2007)

glennjanie said:


> Actually, Outbacker they are powered by a 'thermopile' which is similar to a thermocouple only the thermopile can generate a few milivolts. It doesn't take much to click the gas valve in. You are very welcome.
> Glenn


Is this thermopile in the thermostat itself? If so, I may have just found a solution to a few of my problems.


----------



## glennjanie (Nov 4, 2007)

No, the thermopile is similar to a thermocouple and located in the same place. The bi-metals in the thermopile generate enough milivolts (usually 3) to magnetically open the gas valve.
Glenn


----------

